# Auto Trail Media Pack 2018



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

I am just about to order a V-Line with a 2018 media pack and noticed for some reason Auto Trail use what looks like a third party head unit for the DAB radio, Bluetooth and SatNav etc. Has anyone got any feedback on these 2018 Media packs please especially relating to the head unit?... thanks


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi friscan, can't help directly with your query but if you are on Facebook there are several dedicated AT groups that could help, a particular good one is the 'Autotrail Owners Group' with just over 3.5k members. There is also a group dedicated to V Lines.

I do know from seeing posts there that some AT media packs get particularly bad reviews.

Terry


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

The media pack in the previous (X250) Auto-trails is \ was woeful.
Had ours replaced under warranty (changed from a 12ELE2000 to a 13ELE2000) with some improvement but still very poor. Subsequently installed an android head unit for <£200 with all the same functionality and it's like night and day!
Think the sat nav maps on the media pack will have an annual map update cost whereas you could install mapping software on an aftermarket unit with lifetime updates or even a standalone sat nav with lifetime updates for less than one year built in system update.
Would suggest you compare alternative options prior to committing to the media pack.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Never been able to come to grips with ours, too complicated.


----------

